# Questions avant achat



## stwing (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Interessé par la nouvelle Apple TV je me pose quelques questions avant un éventuel achat:
Peut-on lire les films et les séries stockés sur le DD de son Mac (autres que ceux achetés sur l'Apple Store) en WIfi sur une TV en passant par l'Apple TV ?
Si oui peut-on le faire directement ou doit-on passer par Itunes (car je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'intégrer mes vidéos dans Itunes) ?
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (3 Octobre 2010)

Il faut obligatoirement passer par iTunes et donc que tes vidéos soit en MP4.


----------



## stwing (3 Octobre 2010)

merci de ta réponse
et peut-on transformer des .avi en MP4?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

http://handbrake.fr/


----------



## vhk (4 Octobre 2010)

http://www.iflicksapp.com/


----------



## stwing (4 Octobre 2010)

merci pour vos réponses.

Est-ce qu'il aura une perte de qualité si je transforme une vidéo .avi en MP4 ?
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (4 Octobre 2010)

Forcement, la transformation d'un format compressé vers un autre compressé sera source de pertes. Ensuite, à toi de faire les réglages qui te semblent corrects afin de limiter cette perte.


----------



## stwing (4 Octobre 2010)

d'accord merci pour vos réponses.
l'interet de l'AppleTv devient limité si on ne peut même lire ses propres videos à distance sans avoir à les encoder en MP4 (et donc perte de qualité).


----------



## sausalito (4 Octobre 2010)

Ca c'est comme toujours chez Apple (puisque le problème est le même quand on veut lire des vidéos sur l'iphone ou l'ipad (sauf avec VLC) : il faut réencoder)


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2010)

stwing a dit:


> d'accord merci pour vos réponses.
> l'interet de l'AppleTv devient limité si on ne peut même lire ses propres videos à distance sans avoir à les encoder en MP4 (et donc perte de qualité).



Il faut les encoder dés le départ en MP4. Personnellement, je n'ai que ça, je n'encode jamais en DIV-X ou autre. Donc la qualité est top avec une bonne taille de fichier.


----------

